# Social Credit Score in order to buy a Firearm? Is this S#!T for real or fake news?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://dailycaller.com/2019/08/22/trump-gun-control-background/

This is getting ridiculously bona-fide mentally freakin' FUBAR...is this crap for real or is this fake news?

(Please Dear Lord, if this is for real, take me now...lain


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is a rewrite of the WaPo article. I clicked through to the WaPo article but read only a couple of sentences before the article was blocked with a demand that I give them a dollar a month to read their articles. Not gonna; wouldn't be prudent.


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

What is next, a good social credit rating to be allowed to access your 1st amendment rights?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Fake News. I believe this originated with Alex Jones which tells you all you need to know.

Besides, 2/3 of Americans use Amazon. How will they asses the 1/3 that doesn't? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

We have a Constitution, and SCTOUS.

It's time to spank these asshats. Jail them.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

The Bill of Rights is not a permission slip!!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

China uses this already, written for them by google, and they use to decide who lives where, who gets air travel, and who can leave / enter the country. Tell me what good comes of this?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Get them while you can!,or,go fish.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Saw this yesterday. It's from Info-Wars so that pretty much says it. Not that I wouldn't put it past this government to get around to it eventually.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Fake News. I believe this originated with Alex Jones which tells you all you need to know.
> 
> Besides, 2/3 of Americans use Amazon. How will they asses the 1/3 that doesn't?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just because Alex Jones said it - doesn't mean it's not true. Here's one of the FoxNews articles on it's current use...here in the US.

https://www.foxnews.com/tech/silicon-valley-chinese-style-social-credit-system



> *A nascent social ranking system in the U.S.?*
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I do not use any social media.

I post to a total of three forums, nothing else.

Are they going to penalize me for not using?

Last February I went for a new drivers license, which is also a REAL ID as an option, took option.

That, I need to go with my LEO national conceal carry ID.

Are they going to pull them due to low or none social status????

I am so sick of the left and their crap, they need to be gone from our government permanently.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Just because Alex Jones said it - doesn't mean it's not true. Here's one of the FoxNews articles on it's current use...here in the US.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/tech/silicon-valley-chinese-style-social-credit-system


Oh it's coming. It's the perfect venue for the left's agenda and the sheeple of America are already buying in. They can control your movements, what you purchase, where you live, what you drive, guns, medicines, healthcare, you name it. Big brother is very much alive and he is a mother F-----!

https://www.theorganicprepper.com/social-credit-system-coming-to-america/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I for one enjoy being a derelict. Since I turned 65 I have been getting less and less junk mail. For the past few months I have not received a thing.

While I agree with Prepared One about the left trying to control us, it is clear that you fall off any Big Brother list(s) due to certain criteria. Clearly the left isn't even interested in my credit card purchases, probably because they are so few and far between.

I do have a "package" that should arrive this week. I'll check the tape and gummed portions for errant fingerprints, but my guess is that any package sent to me must be viewed as possible Depends under-garments.

But this begs the question, if Big Brother no longer cares what I do, should I feel shunned or over-joyed?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> But this begs the question, if Big Brother no longer cares what I do, should I feel shunned or over-joyed?


LOL over-joyed, of course. Right up until the time it requires Big Brother to 'care' - for you to be allowed to breathe.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> LOL over-joyed, of course. Right up until the time it requires Big Brother to 'care' - for you to be allowed to breathe.


Well, I will let you in a little secret. Despite that little fountain I found on my property--if you rinse off in it you turn ten years younger--old guys do not fear death as much as we should. You have to make peace with it, you have more yesterdays than tomorrows.

Having said that, I would rather go out in a blaze of glory than from eating high-fat foods at a nursing home. Now, you might laugh at this, but I bought two stiletto switchblades yesterday (they should be here in a few days) simply because they were the ones I carried in high school. I did not get nostalgic over the girl I dated (who would also be pushing 70) but I sure did miss those knives.

Besides, with a mouth like mine, you carry weapons or you wide up "paved" on several parts of I-94...

(Oh, BTW MountainGirl, that's me in my avatar, circa 1972).


----------

